# New therapy dog!



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

..Well, pending getting his vet info filled out by the doctor and mailing it in buuut.. Odin passed the TDI test! :happyboogie:

The woman who evaluated him really liked him, and since she knew he's been working in Schutzhund she added a little "extra" to the test to really test his temperament, and he did fine. During the crowd portion of the test (which was super loud and rowdy) there were people randomly reaching for him, and at one point the evaluator came up behind him and tapped him with the clipboard, and once again under the muzzle and he didn't react aggressively, so i'm very proud. She noted that he's a very stable dog, she was slightly apprehensive about his training and didn't want there to be any issues when we send all his info in. Last I checked though TDI is fine with SchH dogs so I don't see that being an issue.

After the test we went to our local Barktoberfest, which is a huge festival that's super crowded and full of dogs. Odin made his rounds and behaved wonderfully, politely greeted other dogs (even if the other dogs weren't so polite) and accepted lots of compliments. :wub: One woman said he's the most social, well-adjusted GSD she's met.

All in all it was a good day, and i'm so proud and happy that Odin can be a good representative for the breed.


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

way to go, congrats!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

:congratulations: to you and your boy! :thumbup:


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Congrats!! Good job Odin!


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

:congratulations: on your TDI!! It's a thrill to see so many GSDs doing therapy work. What are you planning on doing? I know that you will enjoy it regardless - it's a very rewarding activity.
 :greet:
:gsdhead:


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

I love it when a GSD can be a great ambassador for the breed in social and TD situations! Congratulations on a great accomplishment!

Shepherds have a couple of distinct advantages when working with seniors in care facilities. They are a good height for access from a wheelchair or bed. I have also found that male residents particularly are fond of them as many folks in our semi-rural community have been farmers and GSD owners. Enjoy your visiting!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

:congratulations: Odin you rock and so does your partner. Seriously it is so cool to hear therapy dog and schutzhund. It what Max would have wanted for all GSDS.

Maggi


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Congratulations Kelli....Odin is a great boy! You should have called...I would have met you at Lollipop


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Very nice! Congrats, Kelli!


----------

